# R34 at night



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

hi 
this's pic R34 at night for my friend devil 427 photograph


----------



## devin (Jan 20, 2006)

not working


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

here u go..

that a nice looking GT-R :smokin:

edit : do u have the pictures in a bigger resulosion.. (wallpaper size) if so i really like to have them 
send to [email protected]


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

still dont work for me...


----------



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

psd1 said:


> still dont work for me...


i dont know whats your problem 
it's working


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

pics were hosted @ deviantart and they do not allow hotlinking...


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 8, 2006)

wow amazing


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice long exposure shots


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

brilliant photos! nice car to


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Ex pics thanks for sharing them .....


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

SMOKY said:


> i dont know whats your problem
> it's working


Weird...guess I didnt have the problem...it was you! 

Nice pictures!


----------



## BDoN (Jun 7, 2006)

nice car, nice pix thanks for sharing !


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Just out of curiosity where were these photos taken...looks like a little Fox bodied Notch in the background...


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

beautiful car and great photography I think a new sceen saver beckons!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great looking R and cool effects. Is it just the lighting that makes the second photo show different colors between the car and the Top Secret side steps? Strange.

Cya O!


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

awsome pics! that 2nd pic is now my PC background!


----------



## cali-art.de (Jun 8, 2006)

great shots , great ride !


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

woow cool pic's
I think I know that car


----------



## gt_gaz (Jun 11, 2006)

amazing pictures, beautiful car. can i ask what camera was used?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Superb photos mate, especially the bottom one with some impressive effects.

Very nice indeed.


----------

